# 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern



## sascha (16 Februar 2007)

*0137-Lockanrufe an Weihnachten: Razzia in fünf Bundesländern*

Sechs Wochen nach der groß angelegten Welle von Lockanrufen mit 0137-Nummern in Deutschland hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück zum Schlag gegen die mutmaßlichen Drahtzieher ausgeholt. Bei Razzien in fünf Bundesländern und in Österreich wurden diese Woche knapp zehn Firmensitze und Privatwohnungen durchsucht. „Wir ermitteln gegen acht Beschuldigte im Alter zwischen 38 und 53 Jahren“, bestätigte Staatsanwalt Jürgen Lewandrowski am Freitag gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Lewandrowski wertete die Aktion als deutliches Signal gegen Telefonbetrüger: „Wir werden in Deutschland keine rechtfreien Räume dulden.“

Die Welle startete am 22. Dezember, als plötzlich zig-tausende Handybesitzer einen kurzen Anruf auf ihr Mobiltelefon erhielten. Im Display verblieb dabei ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“ und eine 0137-Nummer. Wer diese im Glauben an einen verpassten Anrufs zurückrief, war der Dumme: Der Anruf führte lediglich zu einem Zählcomputer. Gleichzeitig sollten für die 0137-Verbindung aber Gebühren von bis zu 2,50 Euro fällig werden.

Innerhalb weniger Tage wurden auf diese Weise 16 verschiedene 0137-Nummern dazu missbraucht, Handybesitzer zu teuren Anrufen zu verleiten. Dann griff die Bundesnetzagentur ein. Nachdem sie von Beschwerden regelrecht überrollt wurde, ordnete die Behörde die Abschaltung der betroffenen Nummern an. Gleichzeitig verhängte sie ein Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot. Zugeteilt waren die Nummern dem Anbieter Arcor, von ihr gemietet hatte den fraglichen Rufnummernblock das Unternehmen Ina Service GmbH in Hamburg.

Erste Durchsuchungen in Wien, Darmstadt und Mannheim

Nur wenige Tage später nahmen Kripo und Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück die Ermittlungen wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs auf. Die Fahnder stießen dabei auf das Geflecht von Untervermietungen, das bei 0137-Nummern gang und gäbe ist. Doch sie ließen sich davon nicht abschrecken. Auch davon nicht, dass als vermeintlicher Letztverantwortlicher der Nummern anfangs ein Libanese (53) ins Visier geriet. Nach akribischer Kleinarbeit stießen die Ermittler auf Firmen in Wien, Darmstadt und Mannheim, die zunächst durchsucht wurden. Diese Woche dann der nächste Schlag: Zeitgleich durchsuchten Fahnder am Dienstag Firmensitze und Privatwohnungen in Frankfurt, Fürth, Friedrichshafen, Königswinter, Rüsselsheim, sowie bei Mainz. Dabei stellten die Ermittler nach eigenen Angaben vor allem Server sicher, von denen aus die Lockanrufe gestartet worden sein könnten.

Inzwischen gehen die Osnabrücker Ermittler davon aus, dass zumindest einige der Verdächtigen auch andere dubiose Geschäfte mit teuren Premium-Nummern machten. Bei der Durchsuchung in Darmstadt wurden Hinweise entdeckt, die zu den dubiosen Gewinn-Anrufen mit 0900-Nummern im vergangenen Jahr führen. „Ein reiner Zufallsfund“, sagte Lewandrowski. „Der muss jetzt ausgewertet werden.“ Wie mehrfach berichtet, hatten damals tausende Telefonbesitzer Anrufe erhalten, in denen ihnen Geld- oder Sachpreise von bis zu 1500 oder 3000 Euro versprochen wurden. Diese Gewinne müssten über eine 0900-Nummer abgerufen werden. Wer darauf hereinfiel, wurde dann bis zu einer halben Stunde in der Leitung gehalten; zu Kosten von 1,99 Euro pro Minute. Über „glückliche Gewinner“ ist bis heute nur wenig bekannt.

Gesamtschaden bislang unklar

Im Visier der Osnabrücker Ermittler stehen insgesamt acht Männer im Alter zwischen 38 und 53 Jahren, darunter zwei Österreicher. Wer von ihnen in welcher Form an den Lockanrufen beteiligt war, wird jetzt geprüft. „Einige von ihnen haben bereits Angaben zur Sache gemacht“, berichtete Lewandrowski gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Es zeichne sich ab, dass „mindestens drei von ihnen eng zusammengearbeitet haben dürften.“ Sollte sich das bewahrheiten, stünde neben dem Verdacht des gewerbsmäßigen auch der des bandenmäßigen Betrugs im Raum. Noch unklar ist, wie viele Menschen auf die „Anrufe in Abwesenheit“ hereinfielen und die teuren Nummern zurückriefen. Auch der angerichtete Schaden steht bisher noch nicht fest.

Den Verdächtigen drohen jetzt hohe Geld- oder möglicherweise sogar Freiheitsstrafen. Ermittlungen und Auswertung der sichergestellten Unterlagen dauern weiter an. 

Die Ermittler scheinen letztlich also doch Wege und Mittel gefunden zu haben, gegen Telefonbetrügereien mit 0137-Nummern vorzugehen. Was womöglich bald schon die nächsten „Geschäftsleute“ zu spüren bekommen könnten: Vor einigen Tagen hat eine neue Welle von Lockanrufen mit 0137-Nummern begonnen. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=416
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/070216_01.php

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*

Mehr Osnabrück fürs Land!!!


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*

Man fragt sich unweigerlich, welche Mittel gibt es in Osnabrück, die es sonst im Lande nicht gäbe? Der feine Unterschied besteht wohl nicht in den Mitteln, sondern in der Bereitschaft, die Mittel einzusetzen.

Armes Deutschland, wenn die Bekämpfung von Betrügereien mit Telefondiensten an nur einer Person hängt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn es nicht einmal diese eine gäbe. Jedenfalls von mir großen Dank für den vorbildlichen Einsatz!

Der Fall zeigt eindeutig, dass diese und ähnliche Telefonabrechnungstricks klar "hausgemacht" sind. Die Betrüger leben im Lande, nutzen aber zur Ablenkung ausländische Tarnadressen oder Strohleute.

Durch diese und andere Beuteschemata über die Telefonabrechnung zieht sich ein roter Faden politischer und technischer Untätigkeit.

Die Politik wird von einer milliardenschweren Lobby besäuselt und schafft löchrige Regelungen, die einen guten Nährboden für allerlei geschäftliches Treiben abgeben. Dem Missbrauch sieht die Politik dann jahrelang untätig zu und vertröstet die Öffentlichkeit mit angeblichen Selbstregulierungs-Wundermechanismen. Die Leidensgeschichte der Dialerei ist unrühmlich legendär.

Vielen Missbrauchszenarien könnte man mit technischen Mitteln beikommen. Wenn aber alle Beteiligten gut daran verdienen, rührt sich keine Hand, die technisch möglichen Mittel einzusetzen. Warum den eigenen Umsatz schmälern wollen?

Ich wüsste zu gerne, ob die Lobby-Kreise, die die Politik hindern, bessere kommunikationstechnischen Regelungen zu schaffen, auch zugleich von den "Geschäftsmöglichkeiten" direkt profitieren.


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*



dvill schrieb:


> Vielen Missbrauchszenarien könnte man mit technischen
> Mitteln beikommen. Wenn aber alle Beteiligten gut daran verdienen, rührt sich
> keine Hand, die technisch möglichen Mittel einzusetzen. Warum den eigenen
> Umsatz schmälern wollen?


Die  0137 Ping Abzocke ist geradezu  ein Musterbeispiel dafür. Seit Einführung  dieser Nummern 
vor ca vier Jahren reiht sich eine Abzockwelle an die nächste. Erst der Tsunami zu  
Weihnachten/Neujahr hat es  Ermittlern ermöglicht, die engagiert genug waren/sind, 
 Hintermänner und Drahtzieher ausfindig zu  machen und damit auch anscheinend  noch
 weitere  Aktivitäten aufzudecken und aufzuklären. 

 Dennoch bleibt ein schaler Geschmack  zurück, da das Übel nicht an der Wurzel bekämpft wird.
 Gerade bei der 0137 Pingabzocke  wäre es  ein Leichtes, diese  ein für allemal zu unterbinden, 
nämlich die Unterdrückung  der abgehenden Rufnummer.  Es gibt nicht einen einzigen 
nachzuvollziehenden  Grund, warum  die Rufnummer angezeigt werden müßte.

 Warum dies nicht getan wird, darüber läßt sich  spekulieren. Allzuweit muß man jedoch 
nicht in seinen Überlegungen gehen....


----------



## Hans Der Driver (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*

Aber immerhin, wir wollen nicht zu erwartungsvoll sein - es bewegt sich sich etwas und jede Ermittlung in diesem Bereich macht die Behörden besser, zielgenauer und wahrscheinlich auch schlagkräftiger- lassen wir sie lernen - das wollen wir doch alle :-D


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*

Na ja, das mit dem Lernen bei Behörden ist eine andere Sache...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*

Nu verwässert mal nicht die Erfolgsmeldung...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> jede Ermittlung in diesem Bereich macht die Behörden besser, zielgenauer und wahrscheinlich auch schlagkräftiger


Osnabrück braucht nichts mehr lernen, höchstens den Trick, wie man deren Arbeitsweisen auf andere übertragen kann.
Jedenfalls wird es wohl inzwischen auch schwieirger für Staatsanwälte, entsprechende Strafanzeigen niederzubügeln. Und man kann vielleicht sogar hoffen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur mal in ihren Unterlagen aus 2006 kramt, wo noch alles ermittlungswürdige Fälle rumliegen. [:stumm:]


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85469


> Razzia gegen 0137-Dialer-Hintermänner


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12216896&forum_id=112659


> Weiter so! Von Osnabrück lernen, heist siegen lernen!


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12216917&forum_id=112659


> *Wozu muss man eine 0137 als **ABSENDENUMMER* *senden dürfen?*
> *Mir fällt kein einziger seriöser Grund ein.*


:thumb: :dafuer:


----------



## sascha (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> und acht Männer im Alter zwischen 38 und 53 Jahren unter dem Verdacht des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs festgenommen.



Wie kommen die darauf, dass jemand festgenommen worden sei? Weiterführende Recherchen - oder einfach mal so erfunden? Von Festnahmen ist mir jedenfalls nichts bekannt und so etwas wurde von uns auch nicht berichtet...


----------



## technofreak (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*



sascha schrieb:


> heise schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser Unfug wird bereits weiter verbreitet, nach dem Motto, was Heise schreibt, ist richtiger als das Orginal


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*



> eine Razzia gegen 0137-Dialer-Hintermänner durchgeführt.


 0137-Dialer? Mann, Heise... :wall: So falsch ist es ja vielleicht gar net, aber chronologisch müsste es dann "Dialer-0137" heissen, wenn man die Geschichte genau erzählen würde (oder "0137- und Dialerhinter- und vordermänner"?)
*grins*


----------



## sascha (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*

Hmm, ärgerlich. Beim einfachen Kopieren eines Textes können doch nicht gleich drei Fehler passieren, oder? Ich habe heise.de jetzt mal gebeten, entsprechend zu korrigieren. Also: Nix Dialer, nix Festnahmen, nix 300-Euro-Gewinne. Sondern: Lockanrufe, Ermittlungsverfahren, 3000-Euro-Gewinne.


----------



## technofreak (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Razzien in fünf Bundesländern*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85469
auf Nachfrage von Sascha ist  es korrigiert  worden


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2011)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/59211113/...egal-betrugsprozess-birgt-bundesweite-brisanz

was lange währt... endet hoffentlich nicht auf Bewährung!


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2011)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...rio-wegen-versuchten-betrugs-vor-gericht-5059


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

http://www.quellengrun.de/index.php...t-ihr-anruf-wurde-gezaehlt&catid=29&Itemid=58


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

Ist es eigentlich korrekt, dass in dem Prozess in Osnabrück ein "Zeuge B* von der Firma I*" ausgesagt hat? Warum wurde der denn nie zu diesem Fall hier befragt?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ping-anruf-013779678283.33068/#post-320634
Oder zu einem der anderen 5,6,7 Fälle, bei denen sein Name auftauchte?
Weil Deutschland ex Osnabrück in Sachen Telefonbetrug rechtsfreier Raum ist???


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

Noch eine Frage: In obigem Artikel wird ein Zeuge zitiert, ein Polizeibeamter, der aussagt, *nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen* aktiv geworden zu sein:


> Nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen 2006 ging dann alles ganz schnell: Die Auskünfte führten zur Abschaltung der entsprechenden Rufnummern


Warum hat arcor damals die Nummern nicht bereits *VOR DEN FEIERTAGEN abgeschaltet???*

*Bereits am 23.12. ging eine Meldung an Arcor:*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ten-2006-hier-melden.17312/page-6#post-200958

Hätte arcor direkt reagiert, wäre es gar nicht zu dem großen Schaden gekommen...



> Die Auszahlungen der anteiligen Summen für die Nutzung der Mehrwertdienstnummer konnte gestoppt werden. *Eine Rückerstattung an die geprellten Kunden durch die Telefonanbieter erfolgte nicht. Zum Teil wäre dieses auch unmöglich gewesen, weil es sich um Prepaidkartennutzer handelte.*


Wo ist dieses Geld gelandet und wie viel davon ist bei Arcor gelandet und welche Schuld träögtz arcor daran, dass überhaupt ein Schaden entstanden ist nach dem 23.12.2006?

Das wären mal Fragen, die *ich* gerne stellen würde...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

was ist mit den anderen Weiohnachtspingern 2006?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ping-anruf-über-0137-777.18251/page-2#post-204837


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

kann mal ein Moderator den Tacker holen? 

Bereits am 22.12.2006 wurde arcor informiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...en-2006-hier-melden.13885/page-50#post-176244

Die in Osnabrück angeklagte M*R* und ihr Partner R*E* waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt *nicht mehr bei Arcor tätig. Wurde die Angeklagte M*R* denn zu ihrer *


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

sorry, habe hier irgendein Problem
...*persönlichen Beziehung* zu dem Zeugen B* befragt?

und jetzt bitte kleben, Danke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

einen hab ich noch - und: der passt 100% zum Thema!
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Arti...hre-Haft-f%FCr-versuchten-Bank%FCberfall.html


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: ... Warum hat arcor damals die Nummern nicht bereits *VOR DEN FEIERTAGEN abgeschaltet?*


Ich kann mich noch gut an die Situation erinnern. Bei Arcor war man selbst überrascht und die die zuständigen Abteilungen bereits in den Weihnachtswahn abgetaucht. MEn war schlichtweg niemand von den erforderlichen Entscheidungsträgern da und/oder man hat die Situation und das Beschwerdevolumen unterschätzt/falsch bewertet.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das wären mal Fragen, die *ich* gerne stellen würde...


Zu spät, denn Arcor gibts bekanntlich nimmer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Bei Arcor war man selbst überrascht und die die zuständigen Abteilungen bereits in den Weihnachtswahn abgetaucht.


Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Dort wurde angerufen und es wurde ganz klar dargestellt, worum es geht, dass zu erwarten ist, dass es über die Weihnachtstage ganz schlimm werden würde und dass man die Nummern abschalten müsste. Dann wurde Rücksprache mit der Rechtsabteilung gehalten mit dem Ergebnis: "Wenn Sie mit einem Staatsanwalt kommen, können wir was tun". Die Antwort darauf ist überliefert, aber ich bin nicht befugt, sie öffentlich zu machen. Andere Firmen haben das anders gehandhabt und dabei auch durchaus auf Einnahmen verzichtet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2011)

Arcor = Vodafone
Vodafone hat mir ggü. ausdrücklich erklärt, dass selbst bei Prepaidkarten jede Buchung reversibel ist. Ich habe das sogar selbst erlebt - eine Beschwerde wegen einer 0900-Anwahl auf 'nem Prepaidhandy bei Vodafone führte zu einer Gutschrift des Betrages. Als ich erstaunt fragte, wie das möglich sei, antwortete man mir, das sei technisch überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## johinos (15 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> was ist mit den anderen Weiohnachtspingern 2006?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ping-anruf-über-0137-777.18251/page-2#post-204837



Das war nicht zu Weihnachten, das war im Sommer 2006: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...bst-weihnachten-2006-hier-melden.13885/page-6 - Die wären sonst sicherlich auch im Fokus gewesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2011)

macht nichts. Es gibt autobahnbreite Spuren von den 2006er-Pings hin zu den Weihnachtspingern und deren Umfeld und hin zu den gerade aktuellen Abzockmaschen um NTT. Das muß doch mal jemand zusammen bringen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2011)

Gerüchten zufolge soll am Dienstag schon das Urteil gesprochen werden im Prozess vor dem Landgericht Osnabrück gegen die 0137-Betrüger (sie haben ja bereits betrogen, die Frage ist ja nur noch, ob es auch ein Betrug ist, wenn man betrogen hat)
Hier ein Link zu den Angeklagten

Hoppla, lief da 'was schief? Tut mir aber mal nicht leid.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (17 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hoppla, lief da 'was schief?


[offtopic=on]Du hast vermutlich das Bild gesucht, auf dem der Angeklagte T. seiner Zigarre befeuchtet. Konnte ich aber auch nirgnds finden.[/offtopic]


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2011)

Nöö, das Foto habe ich doch schon der BILD geschickt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit weiteren geschäftlichen Beziehungen der Angeklagten M.R. zu anderen Personen aus dem Umfeld des Angeklagten W.T.? Kam mir gerade, weil beim Herrn T. in der Nähe ja gerne die T.R. auftritt, eine von der alten Garde aus Hannover (als damals ja auch die legendäre "E-Group" in Hannover ihren Sitz hatte, u.a. geschäftsgeführt vom Betreiber der Seite "w***tech.de", auf der sich der Administrationsbereich bzw. Statistikbereich der Goodlines, Netzweltplus usw befand).
Hier sucht z.B. eine Frau M*R* Camgirls im Auftrag einer österreichischen Firma:
http://www.onlinejobs.de/job-5279.html (aähnliche Anzeigen sind auch auf der Branchenplattform Lobbyx zu finden- diese wird betrieben von tara-tara-tata-ich-sag-nix).
und das führt zur rechten Hand des... also halt zur TR
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/d16p.at

Hätte man nicht TR auch als Zeugin vernehmen können? Man hätte sie z.B. nach den "Synergien" befragen können, die sie sich aus der Zusammenarbeit mit H.Ch. erhofft hat. Dann hätte man sie ja auch gleich noch fragen können, ob sie vielleicht Kontakte knüpfen könnte zu einem gewissen T.H., der in Sevilla agiert, zusammen mit einem gewissen J.H. (dessen Name im Zusammenhang mit Pingbetrug auftauchte --> u.a. Osterping 2006 --> B.L.)

Oh ja, da hätten sich noch weitere Anhaltspunkte dafür ergeben, wie das damals genau funktioniert hat mit den Pings - und zuvor mit den Dialern. Hätte dann die StA Hannover und andere noch ordentlich ermittelt gegen die "Worldwide Venture" (0137-Ping, 0900-Gewinnabzocke), dann hätte man sich fast ans Zentrum des Übels heranwagen müssen: Die "old boys (and girls)".

So sitzt nur der W.T. in Osnabrück und wartet auf den Richterspruch. Es wird ja schließlich auch Zeit, dass es vorbei ist! Im Januar ist XBIZ in L.A. und dann die Internext in Las Vegas. Da muß man hin, die Zigarren sind trocken. Und der Max ist ja auch wieder dabei, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2011)

(wer zu obigem posting Erläuterungen braucht, der muß sich mit einer Privataudienz beim Chaostheoretiker begnügen. Öffentlich geht da gar nichts - nur eben ab und an kleine Wutschnauber)


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2011)

Ich liebe Geschichten. Das ist bekannt... Manchmal sind sie nicht einfach, aber ich gebe mein Bestes. Dies ist ein Thread über den Prozess zum 0137-Betrug vor dem Landgericht Osnabrück. Das alles geschah ja schon 2006. Im selben Jahr erschien im "Guardian" ein Artikel über eine neue Abzockform im Internet. Von bezahlten Google-Anzeigen irregeleitet landeten User, die nach kostenlosen Programmen suchten, bei Anbietern, die diese kostenlosen Downloads kostenpflichtig angeboten haben. Das kennt man aus der Abofallenszene. Der Trick: Man hat die kostenlosen downloads mit irgendwelchen Serviceleistungen verbunden (Hallo Abofallen-Abzocker, neue Geschäftsidee!). In dem Artikel wird u.a. eine Firma "Market Engines Inc" gebrandmarkt. Über Seiten wie download-it-free wurden hier Tausende abgezockt.


> Montreal-based Market Engines Inc, run by D. A. and M. D., misled us.


Was um Himmels Willen hat das mit den Osnabrücker Pingern zu tun??? Nichts. Aber es ist doch interessant, wenn man sich den Namen des Geschäftsführers genauer anschaut. D.A. hat nämlich vor langer Zeit etwas gewonnen, einen Preis, den T.R. und W.T. ausgelobt haben für denjenigen, der die meisten Minuten generiert für den lustigen Goodthinxx-Dialer (der eigentlich ein Aconti-Dialer war. Das sind die Dialer, die man z.B. im Zusammenhang mit dem BGH-Urteil zu Dialern in der Tagesschau bewundern konnte). Aconti, Heppenheim, W.T. - soweit alles klar. Zu gewinnen gab es damals einen Hummer. Ich hab mir das genau gemerkt, weil ich damals nicht wusste, dass ein "Hummer" ein Auto ist (das Menschen wie ich nicht brauchen) und nicht ein Nahrungsmittel (das Menschen wie ich nicht essen).

Nun, den Hummer gewann *tusch* ein gewisser... D.A. (mit 950.000 Minuten in vier Monaten, das wären in Deutschland knapp 2 Mio Euro Umsatz gewesen).

Na so ein Zufall, denkt man. Ist aber vielleicht gar kein Zufall, denn jener D.A. ist Geschäftsführer einer "Market Engines GmbH" in Österreich - zusammen mit - T.R.

Bereits im März 2005 erschien auf siliconvalley.com ein Artikel über die oben skizzierte Abzockmasche (der ist offenbar nicht mehr online)
Ein gewisser "Day" war es - glaube ich - der mir den Artikel nahegelegt hat. Der "Dialer-Harry", ach, was waren das Zeiten...

ich zitiere:


> The Federal Trade Commission is being asked to investigate Web sites that claim to offer legal music downloads for a low price but actually sell popular software that is available free elsewhere on the Internet and is commonly used to steal songs.
> ...
> Lawyers for one Web site, mp3downloadhq.com, wrote Monday in a letter that the company ``genuinely regrets that anything it has done or failed to do has been interpreted ... as potentially confusing or misleading.'' The company, Active Publishing of Burbank, Calif., promised to remove the phrase ``100 percent legal'' from its Web site before Friday.
> The Center for Democracy and Technology said its FTC complaint targets two sites, www.Mp3DownloadCity.com and www.MyMusicInc.com, which the group said did not respond to its requests for information. The sites did not respond to telephone and e-mail inquiries Monday from the Associated Press.
> Davidson said his organization was still considering whether Active Publishing's response to its complaints was adequate.


Der D.A., zu Zeiten von W.T. offenbar wichtiger Geschäftspartner, macht also heute noch Geschäfte mit T.R.? Interessant.
In dem Artikel wird ja erwähnt, dass eine der beiden Firmen, gegen die sich die Untersuchung richtete, nicht auf die Anfragen reagiert hat. Das war die Firma des D.A.
Ach ja übrigens... Die beiden Geschäftsmänner mit der netten Idee, Leute mit kostenlosen Programmen abzuzocken, haben ihr Geld u.a. in den Kauf der Firma Lavasoft investiert.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavasoft

Lavasoft und T.R. - dann ist es doch noch eine runde Geschichte geworden, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

Nachtrag
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/k...mutmassliche-telefonbetrueger_aid_479679.html


----------

